
The Arab Polymath who set the foundations of “modern optics” - ned7
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibn_al-Haytham
======
codedrome
Anybody interested in astronomy will be familiar with Arabic science and
mathematics during what in Europe was the Dark Ages, for example many star
names are Arabic, but for most people in the west it is completely unknown.

~~~
ned7
It's strange how most schools and universities teach students that "the
scientific method" was applied since the 17th century and the majority of
scientific discoveries were made in the last 500 years, while it seems, after
investigation, that all the major scientific methodologies and discoveries
were figured out and used by Greeks and Muslims before even the west was a
thing.

